# Mooshu B Bunny 11/18/2003 - 12/30/2013



## JimD (Dec 30, 2013)

A very sad day today. I had to say goodbye to my sweet Mooshu bunnie. I got her when she was a baby, and have had the pleasure of her company for more that ten years.
Goodbye sweetie. Your bunny-mommy, S'more, is waiting for you at the Bridge.
See you on the other side some day.
Daddy loves you.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm soo soo sorry to hear of your loss. Your in my thoughts... hang in there..

Vanessa


----------



## JimD (Dec 30, 2013)

lovelops said:


> I'm soo soo sorry to hear of your loss. Your in my thoughts... hang in there..
> 
> Vanessa



Thanks Vanessa


----------



## PaGal (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Binky free Mooshu B Bunny!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

:tears2:

Binky free, Mooshu bunnie :rainbow:


----------



## The Mockingjay (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry! You must be heartbroken!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 30, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss Jim, she sure was a little cutie. Binky free little girl :bunnyangel:


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 30, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free little one.


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet little Mooshu Bunny. There just is never enough time with our beloved family members no matter what their species! Mooshu was a beautiful bunny! I'm sure you have many happy memories of your time together, hopefully they will bring you comfort as well as turn the tears of sadness to tears of fond memories.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 1, 2014)

RIP Little Mooshu. You will be missed.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 1, 2014)

You will be sorely missed little lady. She had a good old life and you adored her, she must have enjoyed a very happy long life. REST well baby.we will all miss you


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 1, 2014)

Sport about the face, wrong key am still getting used to the app. Little bunny Angel over the rainbow bridge


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 1, 2014)

_[@Chris - I always just type :rain bow: without the space in the middle to get :rainbow: and then I don't have to worry about digging for the emoticon (which I imagine is even worse on a cell phone app) - it's easy to remember and I can type it faster than I could look it up (on a keyboard anyway), lol]_

Again, I'm so sorry about Mooshu Bunny - 10+ years sounds like an eternity, yet when it's over, you can't help feeling like it went by WAY too fast


----------



## pani (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, Jim, I'm so sorry to hear about Mooshu's passing. She was a beautiful bunny. Binky free, Mooshu. ray:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 11, 2014)

Binky free Mooshu.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, Jim. Mooshu had such a good, long life with you. I know you will miss her lots.

God Bless, little girl!

Jan


----------

